# Verizon PC5750 Card to USB



## cgj1981 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I recently got a Verizon data plan with the PC5750 card and now would like to get a USB converter so that I could use it in my Mac and other PCs.
Any Ideas?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Call Verizon. Doing something like this may be against their Terms of Service. They would know the answer.

I am not entirely sure what you mean. What is your setup? What system is the PC5750 in, a Windows PC?

You could bridge the connection with your ethernet device, connect a crossover cable to the mac and set the mac's default gateway to the internal IP of the PC containing the PC5750 card.

For better help, please ask this question in the networking section. There are some expert there who may be able to think of a better solutions than this. Good luck, and don't forget to ask Verizon first.


----------

